# What Toppings Do You Like or Hate on Your Pizza?



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2014)

Most of the time, I just like to get a plain cheese NY style pizza.  Once in awhile I'll add onions, pepperoni, sausage or bacon.  What I never get on my pizza is pineapple, chicken, anchovies or barbeque sauce. 

What do you like or dislike on your pizza??


----------



## Ina (May 24, 2014)

I like red sauce, cheese, bacon, red onions, black olives, and jalapenos. Hmmmm....


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2014)

​


----------



## Ina (May 24, 2014)

I'm going to bed and dream of that pizzafftobed: :zz:


----------



## BDBoop (May 24, 2014)

I like really anything, but prefer Chicago style.


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2014)

I prefer Italian thin crust...usually only a Tomato, Ham, Mushroom & Mozzarella.. 

Hate any other type of sauce, and definitely no Peppers,  Olives or anchovies...ewwwwwww


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 25, 2014)

I love plain. Thin, crisp crust. Piping hot out of the oven. :yeah: 

Once... years ago, someone talked me into sharing a ham & pineapple topped pizza *YUK*! :eeew:


----------



## rkunsaw (May 25, 2014)

I like thin crust with plenty of cheese, pepperoni and mushrooms. I may add jalapenos, black  or green olives, onions or sausage.

I don't want anything sweet. bbq, chicken, or fruit.


----------



## Pappy (May 25, 2014)

We prefer pan pizza with sausage, pepperoni, green peppers and onions. 
Guess that takes care of supper tonight. layful:


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 25, 2014)

I haven't made a pizza in a long time.  When I do I make a whole wheat crust with olive oil and garlic.  I put my own sauce on top along with peppers, Greek olives, feta cheese, and some sun dried tomatoes.  Often, I'll add some other cheeses.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 25, 2014)

I like the thin crust pizza with veggie toppings and cheese....oh and black olives.


----------



## Falcon (May 25, 2014)

Pepperoni, pineapple, olives (either color) green pepper & lots of cheese.  Oh....and a cold bottle of Coors Lite to
help wash it down.


----------



## kcvet (May 25, 2014)

we get ours from Papa Murphy's. they make it you bake it. best we've had in years

http://www.papamurphys.com/

​


----------



## Misty (May 25, 2014)

Like thin crust, sausage and mushroom the best. 

No anchovies. :noway:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 25, 2014)

I like my pizza with the medium crust, not the thin cardboardy one, or the really, really thick one. Then I like every veggie on the list, mushroom, olive, green/red peppers, onion, plus I like pineapple when they have that , and I love anchovies on my pizza. Just before I eat it, I like to put on some really thin tomato slices, as well. Meat is optional, but canadian bacon is my favorite, and lots of cheese is even better.


----------



## taffboy (May 31, 2014)

The spicier the better


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 3, 2014)

*Pepperoni* is the only topping acknowledged by *HOTPIE* (*H*onorary *O*rder of *T*raditional *P*izza *I*nspectors & *E*valuators), so that's what I stick with.

Putting parts of chickens on pizza is, in my opinion, sacrilege.


----------



## taffboy (Jun 4, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I like my pizza with the medium crust, not the thin cardboardy one, or the really, really thick one. Then I like every veggie on the list, mushroom, olive, green/red peppers, onion, plus I like pineapple when they have that , and I love anchovies on my pizza. Just before I eat it, I like to put on some really thin tomato slices, as well. Meat is optional, but canadian bacon is my favorite, and lots of cheese is even better.


 OmG just catching a plane from Wales to come to your house for tea


----------



## marinaio (Jun 4, 2014)

I consider Ham and Pineapple topping an abomination.  Anyone interested in a real thin crust pizza that is light enough for lunch might try using a large flour tortilla as the crust, add your toppings and bake for about 8 minutes; baking on a preheated stone works best.


----------



## Amethyst1 (Jun 4, 2014)

I love green olives but rarely can get them on it.
I hate mushrooms, anchovies, eggs, chicken

Some pizzerias are stingy with toppings for reasons I don't understand.


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 4, 2014)

Italian sausage, mushrooms, cheese, a tangy tomato paste, black olives, and a few jalepenos..my favorite...
Basically anything but anchovies...the only time I tried that , it put me in mind of those long thousand legger beetles that we had back in Kansas....eeeyuk... 
I prefer thin crust, too, but some deep dish pizzas are really good!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 4, 2014)

Ok,mine`s weird-but it`s the only one I eat anymore. Pesto, (no tomato sauce)mozzerella,roasted red bell peppers and if available,roasted eggplant. Told ya it was weird.....


----------



## meg (Jun 5, 2014)

.....I don't eat pizza............:surprise:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 21, 2014)

Pepperoni!  (*H.O.T.P.I.E.*)


----------



## taffboy (Jun 21, 2014)

Anything as long as it's spicey.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2014)

Thin crust, brick oven w/ mozzarella and Italian sausage; New Haven-style pizza. I once made a pizza topped with carmalized onions, anchovies, and black olives... so good, but stretching dough is not one of my skills, so once was enough.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2014)

I never liked anchovies!


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 6, 2022)

Thin crust, Canadian Bacon with Pineapple, extra mushrooms, tomatoes
and little bits of diced onion...pepper jack cheese, homemade.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 6, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> What Toppings Do You Like on Your Pizza?​


All, hate none.

Had a party one time and we decided to order a bunch of pizzas.  The only thing people agreed on was no anchovies and no garlic.  So I ordered about 8, with everything except anchovies and garlic, or so I thought.  An hour or so later 8 anchovy garlic pizzas arrived.  I may have been the only one who ate some.


----------



## Jules (Nov 6, 2022)

Friday night I didn’t get any toppings because my favourite place was too busy.  It would have been pepperoni, mushrooms and onions.  No need to order extra cheese because they use lots.  Guess that’s why it’s so popular.


----------



## Bella (Nov 6, 2022)

Sausage or pepperoni, mushrooms, sliced black olives, mozzarella, and a little shredded fresh basil. I also like it topped with just thinly sliced fresh tomatoes when they're in season, mozzarella, fresh shredded basil, and nothing else. NO fruit!


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 6, 2022)

*The usual pepperoni and mushrooms.  Sometimes I add black olives and green pepper. That s about it*


----------



## Blessed (Nov 6, 2022)

No anchovies, jalapenos, pineapple, no chicken, no barbecue sauce. I prefer a supreme but would never order one with this stuff.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

Don't like Anchovies  ... no pineapple... no smoky or pepper sauce.. and no pepperoni...


----------



## Nathan (Nov 6, 2022)

Bella said:


> NO fruit!


My thoughts as well.  

I used to like anchovies but I got away from using salt because of high BP, and anchovies are sooo salty.


----------



## jujube (Nov 6, 2022)

I love a "white pizza" with mushrooms and spinach.  I love ham and pineapple pizza.  I love cheese pizza. I love a loaded veggie pizza.  I don't love sausage or pepperoni but I'll eat one if I have to.  I can just pick the stuff off.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 6, 2022)

What Toppings Do You Like or Hate on Your Pizza?​
*Like (must have);*
Pepperoni 
more pepperoni 
more pepperoni

Mozzarella  
more mozzarella  
more mozzarella  

sauce
good sauce
I don't know what type
Just know when I taste it
But not too much

Thin Crust
Not really needed for taste, 
but need something to hold all that cheese and pepperoni 

*Don't like (ever);*
Any meat other than pepperoni (including tiny fish)
No veggies (including onions)



*NO FRUIT!

Drink;*
Gotta have a pitcher of beer
Pepsi will do

Pizza Hut and all you other chains;
You suck

My pizza comes from a brick oven


----------



## Pinky (Nov 6, 2022)

I once tried a pizza with white sauce and chicken .. can't remember if it had any other topping.
It was delicious!

Brick oven pizza places are downtown. Used to frequent them back in the day.


----------



## Blessed (Nov 6, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> What Toppings Do You Like or Hate on Your Pizza?​
> *Like (must have);*
> Pepperoni
> more pepperoni
> ...


My grandson is in charge now of pizza orders.  He is a pepperoni and cheese type of guy.  I remember when I first started eating pizza, it was cheese only, the added the pepperoni.  When I got pregnant with my son, all bets were off, I went into the supreme phase!!


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 6, 2022)

Almost anything. 

I've had some bizzarro toppings in foreign countries, not impressed. I had a horrible pizza in Ottawa once; the toppings were mushy. 

But aside from those, it's all good.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 11, 2022)

Chicken or beef, mushrooms, black olives, onions, sauce, and extra cheese.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 11, 2022)

Toppings i love: pineapple, bacon, ham, mushrooms,black olives, pepperoni, peppers, tomatoes, baked potato, sausage, onions.


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2022)

Absolutely hate chili flakes, anchovies, and BBQ sauce.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 12, 2022)

I get my pizza from Papa Johns.  Love their veggie pizza with their garlic sauce.  I order a medium one so I can freeze half for the next day.  I ask for extra garlic sauce also.  I make me a crown and coke and wait for the delivery guy to bring my pizza.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 12, 2022)

We’ve ordered delivery from Papa John’s for ages. Thin crust, extra cheese, pepperoni, regular sauce and peppers and onions. But it’s just getting to expensive for delivery anymore, so we tried frozen pizza which isn’t to bad.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 12, 2022)

I tip $3.00 for delivery so its not so bad.  Its a treat for me and I only do it every month.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 12, 2022)

Tish said:


> Absolutely hate chili flakes, anchovies, and BBQ sauce.


Oh dear, looks like I'm gonna have to eat your portion. .


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 12, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Toppings i love: pineapple, bacon, ham, mushrooms,black olives, pepperoni, peppers, tomatoes, baked potato, sausage, onions.


I've never heard of baked potato on pizza, but it sounds GOOD!!!!


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 12, 2022)

Hot Italian sausage, peppers, onions, and tons of garlic.


----------



## charry (Nov 12, 2022)

Like Cheese and tomato pizza


----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 12, 2022)

Mushrooms, black olives and bell peppers


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 12, 2022)

Had eggplant on my pizza last night, a first.  I liked it.


----------



## Knight (Nov 12, 2022)

Don't eat pizza very often but when we do it's home made. Home made Italian sweet sausage, home made pizza sauce, home made pizza dough. But have to buy the largest button mushrooms as I can find. Roll the dough for thin crust because I think it  tastes better thin.


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Oh dear, looks like I'm gonna have to eat your portion. .


You are most welcome to it.


----------



## DebraMae (Nov 12, 2022)

No pineapple, no BBQ sauce, prefer no anchovies but can eat them.  Everything else, just pile it on!


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 12, 2022)

Chicken, pineapple, and all the veggies.

I have never eaten pizza that was better than my mom used to make. After mom died, I asked my sister for mom's recipes for the dough and the sauce, but she hasn't found them yet. They're probably not written down anywhere. I tried some recipes I found online, but none of them were the ones.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Chicken, pineapple, and all the veggies.
> 
> I have never eaten pizza that was better than my mom used to make. After mom died, I asked my sister for mom's recipes for the dough and the sauce, but she hasn't found them yet. They're probably not written down anywhere. I tried some recipes I found online, but none of them were the ones.


I think just pureed Italian style tomatoes and some olive oil
 is great on pizza.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 12, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I think just pureed Italian style tomatoes and some olive oil
> is great on pizza.


I remember mom using olive oil and canned tomatoes in her sauce, but I don't know what spices she used. I've tried various kinds and amounts of typical Italian seasonings, but I've never quite hit the mark. 

Maybe her secret ingredient was a heaping spoonful of Mother's Love.


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 12, 2022)

It'll all about meaty and spicy for me


----------



## Right Now (Nov 12, 2022)

I don't eat much pizza.  But I do like pepperoni,  sausage, green peppers, onions, mushrooms,  and even an anchovy or two.

Guess it's just as well I don't have a slice often.


----------

